# Get Bit Custom Rod Supply - Free Shipping over $50. Fuji Titanium Sic 50% Off.



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

If you are a custom rod builder or want to get started, Now is the time! 

Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply is offering FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $50 & 50% OFF FUJI SIC TITANIUM CASTING GUIDE SETS. THESE DEALS ARE SCARY GOOD! 

CLICK BELOW TO SAVE!
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...36687&ca=289daf45-ba18-4254-8bf8-76db3b3b9b7b


----------

